

Ask HN: How do you keep the best talent? - dmragone

I've seen a number of posts here and elsewhere on recruiting top developers, but it seems one of the great challenges of building a strong dev team is keeping talent.<p>For anyone who is running a team (or has), what have you done to keep talent?<p>For everyone else, what entices you to leave and what can be done to keep you on board?
======
fredsanford
I've spent roughly 22 years in this industry and I've never had more than 3 or
4 of the items I ask for in the list below at one time in one job.

1) Tell me what you want (You'd be surprised how many managers do not know the
answer to this)

2) Leave me to my work (Almost impossible to find)

3) Periodically ask me if I need anything and provide what I ask for (I've had
requests for lint and Boundschecker turned down. Both can rescue a bad
product)

4) Periodically tell me what others are doing in case I need to adjust my
strategy (You're a manager. Manage!)

5) Tell me immediately when conditions change (See #4)

6) Pay me reasonably well (No brainer)

7) Be at least as flexible as you expect me to be (You can ask me to stay late
at the last minute. Things come up in life at the last minute too.)

8) Don't drown me in petty bullshit! (Expense reports, time reports, tracking
others work that relates to mine, meetings about use of the bathroom)

9) Stop worrying me about how much time something takes unless it's obvious
I'm slacking. You hired me, trust me enough to do the work without having a
nanny.

10) Don't give me shit insurance and then complain when it takes 3 Dr. visits
to accomplish in an HMO that would take one visit in any other plan.

------
davismwfl
From running a team here is my 2 cents:

Transparency, Empowerment, Challenges and provide Leadership

Transparency: This doesn't mean provide lip service to being transparent or
saying you have an open door. It means truly being transparent and sharing the
good and bad, helping the team see why both are normal. Shared pains and
shared wins make the team feel involved and appreciated, and will endear them
to the leadership and the goals of the team.

Empowerment: Empower the team and each individual to solve problems and don't
force decisions down their throat. To many people say empowerment but than
dictate to the team what they want or interfere by trying to directly
micromanage the project. Requirements are great, if there are specific non-
negotables share them, but get out of the way of your team. If you hired the
right people this will pay off in spades, if you didn't, it won't take long to
figure it out.

Leadership: Notice I said leadership and not management. The difference is
drastic and a leader has a team that is focused and performing at their best,
meaning they will almost always stick around. Managers, not so much. I could
write a whole post on just the insanity I have seen around this one point
alone. Here is something I always tell my team: my job is to support you and
remove roadblocks for you, your job is to get stuff done and tell me when you
have a need.

Challenge is a no brainer, smart people want to use their talents, your job is
to help them do that.

One last point on my own teams, I refuse to ever ask them to do something I
won't do. Of course, I am not always qualified, but I use it as a compass, if
I am asking them to do something I won't or wouldn't do than something is
wrong and they will know it and I will lose their respect.

For why I have left a team:

First, I always like to give it time to see how teams gel, cause nothing
happens overnight. This could mean a 6 months on the low side to a couple of
years on the high side. It is tough call to pull the trigger and bail for me
when I have great teammates but poor leadership (read managers) above me. BTW:
I have found getting the team together outside of work, usually for a few
beers, helps speed the gel process regardless of what my role on the team is.

Poor leadership: or more directly, a manager. I am a smart guy, I don't need
you micromanaging my work, if you want to micromanage me, then do the damn
stuff yourself. You hired me to do a job, support me and get out of the way.

At the same time, I want feedback and preferrably often and regular. If I am
going off track, show me where and _teach_ me why you made that call, don't
bitch, don't just say "cause", teach and inform.

Ok, I have rambled too much. Can you tell I care deeply about this? lol

------
codegeek
Being on both sides of the aisle, here are my 2 cents:

\- Pay well and pay good. If you want the best, you have to pay the best.

-Identify the strengths and weakness of everyone in your team. Then work with them accordingly.

\- Always encourage a culture of open and honest communication from both
sides. Do regular team meeetings and also periodical one on ones with
individual members. Encourage them to talk about anything.

\- Trust in your team. You hired the best, now let them do their job. Don't
micro manage.

\- Give positive feedback whenever you can openly. Saying "You did a great
job" adds a lot of value and don't underestimate these words. Equally, provide
constructive criticism if necessary and always do it in private.

\- Be flexible with the team's work styles and hours. If someone takes a 2
hour lunch break but stays late and gets shit done, thats fine. As long as
important deadlines and deliverables don't slip, do not be a time police.

\- Last but not the least, understand that a good manager/boss is one of the
most critical factors in deciding whether to stay or leave a team/company.
People seldom quit a company, they quit their boss.

------
dpritchett
The only way to keep someone is to be their best option. Pay more, offer more
growth potential, offer a better work environment, offer a better vacation
policy, offer better teammates.

No one leaves for a worse job unless it's a short term strategic transition
towards a larger goal.

------
goshon
1\. Make sure they live & breath the company 2\. Keep challenging them 3\.
Transparency as much as possible 4\. Make them be part of the decision making
process in the company

